# JAKARTA | The Stature Jakarta Residences & Office Tower | 23 fl | 21 fl | U/C



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*JAKARTA | The Stature Jakarta Residences & Office Tower | 23 Fl | 21 Fl | U/C*


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

latest update by VRS


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update


----------

